# Jow, not just for iron palm but in general



## Juany118 (Jan 29, 2017)

Was just wondering the Jow people prefer.  I love Lau Family Jow.  I am sure that some of the herbs in there are essentially just a topical analgesic but once I discovered it I ignored the "hot" and "cold" stuff you see at "regular" pharmacies.  It is practically a "miracle cure patent medicine" that actually lives up to the name.

My question is does anyone have another they prefer?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 30, 2017)

Juany118 said:


> Was just wondering the Jow people prefer.  I love Lau Family Jow.  I am sure that some of the herbs in there are essentially just a topical analgesic but once I discovered it I ignored the "hot" and "cold" stuff you see at "regular" pharmacies.  It is practically a "miracle cure patent medicine" that actually lives up to the name.
> 
> My question is does anyone have another they prefer?


I'm looking forward to hearing the responses. I've not had my hands on any proper Jow in a long time - probably a couple of decades. I should get some...I need it more now than I did then.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jan 30, 2017)

I prefer home made recipes.  But tiger balm was always a dojo staple. Home made seems to be more expensive to get the ingredients but you can customize it.


----------



## Juany118 (Jan 30, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> I prefer home made recipes.  But tiger balm was always a dojo staple. Home made seems to be more expensive to get the ingredients but you can customize it.



Lau is like that.  You buy the herbs and mix it up yourself.  What I like about it is that it is initially a little cool but only on initial contact but the pain still goes away.  

Lau Family Die Da Jiu Fang - Plum Dragon Herbs


----------



## clfsean (Jan 30, 2017)

Jow is used when needed. We have family recipes that go back to China from my Sigung's teacher. We always have several (literally) gallons on hand & it works for what it's supposed to.


----------



## Flatfish (Jan 30, 2017)

I use Tiger balm and a jow from Dale Dugas called "Tiger exits the forest". Tiger balm is great for muscle pain, the jow works really well on bruises.

Dit Da Jow Liniments | Dr. Dale Dugas Acupuncture and Chinese Medicine


----------



## clfsean (Jan 30, 2017)

Flatfish said:


> I use Tiger balm and a jow from Dale Dugas called "Tiger exits the forest". Tiger balm is great for muscle pain, the jow works really well on bruises.
> 
> Dit Da Jow Liniments | Dr. Dale Dugas Acupuncture and Chinese Medicine



Dale's jow is top notch. I used his for several years before ending up with my current teacher. He gets my #1 recommendation on providing top quality product & background expertise.


----------



## Juany118 (Jan 30, 2017)

Flatfish said:


> I use Tiger balm and a jow from Dale Dugas called "Tiger exits the forest". Tiger balm is great for muscle pain, the jow works really well on bruises.
> 
> Dit Da Jow Liniments | Dr. Dale Dugas Acupuncture and Chinese Medicine




That is what I used to do but the Lau stuff actually works really well for muscle pain as well as occasional tendinitis even.  I have occasional issues with my left wrist and a persistent issue with my right ankle due to an old injury.  It works for both.  I am thinking it's like a verbal version of aspercreme.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 30, 2017)

I prefer Indonesian and southern Philippines Balur as it is so much easier on the skin. ie. it uses coconut oil   Plus it seems to work better.


----------



## Juany118 (Jan 30, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I prefer Indonesian and southern Philippines Balur as it is so much easier on the skin. ie. it uses coconut oil   Plus it seems to work better.



Hmmm I'll have to try that.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 30, 2017)

Juany118 said:


> That is what I used to do but the Lau stuff actually works really well for muscle pain as well as occasional tendinitis even.  I have occasional issues with my left wrist and a persistent issue with my right ankle due to an old injury.  It works for both.  I am thinking it's like a verbal version of aspercreme.


Verbal aspercreme...is that a new effect from a powerful kiai?


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 30, 2017)

I get my jow from my acupuncturist, who gets it locally from a small-batch maker, I don't remember the name at the moment.  Basically, I trust his judgement, so I use what he uses.

I've tried a few different ones, including one that gave me a rash.  They are not all equal, so test a new on out to make sure you don't have an allergy to an ingredient.


----------



## Juany118 (Jan 31, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Verbal aspercreme...is that a new effect from a powerful kiai?


Lol, damn autocorrect...HERBAL... Lol


----------



## Vajramusti (Feb 1, 2017)

Juany118 said:


> Lol, damn autocorrect...HERBAL... Lol


-----------------------------------------------------
I have used some great stuff from Sothern Mantis great-Gin Foon Mak formulary reproduced by my late friend and Mak protégé- Pete  Robinson. Actually two different jows= one for development and the other for bruises
From my understanding Dale Dugas also makes great jow-s


----------



## DaleDugas (Feb 12, 2017)

Let me know if I can be of service.

813-285-1895


----------

